# let's see the work truck pics..



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

janowicz said:


> Looking for a new pick-up to work out of .. let's see the pics .


Personally I would never work out of a pick-up. I would have a van or a closed body truck you can walk into.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Pickups are for CA and AZ. If it rains or snows, get a van.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Did it starting out. Never again. Get a van. Preferable one like the A-team.:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458



That's to clean for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458



Nice!!! Looks like my drive way 12 yrs ago when me EX decided I should not live there anymore.

Crap needed to be weeded out anyway. so it all was good!:thumbup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree get at least a van. I could not work out of a pickup. I currently have a utility body. But i want my next truck that my boss gets me to be a box truck. You Can back up to loading docks and its easy to go in and out thru the garage door. This is what I have right now, I like it, but looking at one of the guys box truck I would like that better 

http://www.stahltruckbodies.com/utility-service-van


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11458"/>


Your fired🐛⚡🐷


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

One reason to buy a van.... you can save money on ladders!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Magnettica said:


>


The funniest part is that the garbage can is empty :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

janowicz said:


> Looking for a new pick-up to work out of .. let's see the pics .


Get it with the bed cover..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


Looks like you need a bigger truck...:laughing:










__________________


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

erics37 said:


>



Thats disgusting !!!! How dare you show that? !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohmega (Apr 19, 2010)

leland said:


> Thats disgusting !!!! How dare you show that? !!!!!!!!!!!!


OCD??:laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


 if you worked for me i would slap you like Patton slapped a couple of soldiers...:whistling2:........................................














Just a joke dude dont get all crazy..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

leland said:


> Thats disgusting !!!! How dare you show that? !!!!!!!!!!!!


My van almost always looks like that :thumbup: I took my stepladders out for the pic though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


 
If that's what you keep the vehicle you earn a living from looking like, I'd hate to see what your house looks like.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

nolabama said:


> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11467"/>


Like your truck. Always something I wanted to do was work for the railroad


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I needs and is gonna get a topper. I like the service truck but i gotta have a top.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I worked out of pickups in the beginning. It's doable but a pain in the ass. Tools and materials are way too subject to water and theft and there just isn't enough space to do service work efficiently.

We went with big box vans about 15 years ago and it was a very good decision. They are not that expensive. Actually, I think my Tundra was close to the 30K cost of the vans and, although it has leather seats and a killer sound and navigation system, I can't do much real work out of it.



These pics are over 5 years old but they look just about the same today. These trucks are really very easy to keep clean an neat because there is a place for everything. There is even a bit of extra space.

































I keep my cut off ground rods too but they are well hidden.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Can we get an updated picture with the kid? :laughing:




220/221 said:


> These pics are over 5 years old but they look just about the same today. T
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Actually, the top pics are 5 years old. The one with my grandson is probably only 2 years old. But, here ya go. This is a couple weeks old.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

My van looks as messy as the others, oh well. My wife was a jazz saxaphone player. I wonder if either of my daughters will have any of that talent. None coming from me.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I keep my cut off ground rods too but they are well hidden.


They're old pilot bits


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


did the guy survive the roll over?


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

220 those are awesome set ups!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stab&Shoot said:


> 220 those are awesome set ups!


He plays a mean bass as well..:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


 
Best part is the meter thats still turned on:laughing:


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Sparky208 said:


> Like your truck. Always something I wanted to do was work for the railroad



I thought he ran over some kid on a big wheel!!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Stab&Shoot said:


> 220 those are awesome set ups!


Yeah, I always get a little jealous when he posts those rigs. Especially the bucket-truck version. There ain't nothing you couldn't build with that!

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> They're old pilot bits


:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I always get a little jealous when he posts those rigs. Especially the bucket-truck version. There ain't nothing you couldn't build with that!
> 
> -John


His trucks look like Home depot's on wheels.......:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

What kind of gas mileage do those box trucks get? My ford van only gets about 12 miles to the gallon. Probably not a huge difference. Maybe worth checkin into. Especially when u consider the EXTRA trips I make to supply house for the items I don't have on the van.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

The milage is about 10-12. Not great but it makes up the difference from fewer trips to pick things up. We only put about 7k miles a year on the regular vans. Typically they are parked at 1-3 jobs a day. 

The bucket probably doubles/triples that amount, driving all over town to change lamps and ballasts. With so many lamps and ballasts in use today, it's even more important to have plentiful, wide ranging stock.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Mine is in between*

I didn't want ladder racks because I use parking garages regularly, but I wanted to recommend these

Jet rack inside ladder rack

I love mine, when the ladder was on the floor, it blocked everything and caused the mess pileup.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Sky Seattle said:


> I didn't want ladder racks because I use parking garages regularly, but I wanted to recommend these
> 
> Jet rack inside ladder rack
> 
> I love mine, when the ladder was on the floor, it blocked everything and caused the mess pileup.


Jet rack is awesome..
you guys getting any snow yet. ?


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

captkirk said:


> Jet rack is awesome..
> you guys getting any snow yet. ?












A little, here's today's van picture


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

nolabama said:


> View attachment 11467


I did not know you worked for the RR? Are you doing the signal work? Train control? Did CSX buy out or take over Seaboard Coast Line RR?

220. That is the way a truck should look. The body style is perfect and the interiors scream professionalism like crazy.
We had a little thing we did with applicants at my last job. While my boss interviewed the candidate, I would go outside and look inside his car. If it was filthy, chances were very slim he would get hired. Just a quirk both I and the company President had. We insisted on neatness and organization.
And yes, we did prove our theory was correct.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric (Mar 31, 2011)

erics37 said:


> The funniest part is that the garbage can is empty :laughing:


LOLOLOLOL :laughing:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Usually it's cleaner then this, was going to unload it last week but kept getting sidetracked.


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

I hate working out of my truck and fantasize about a van almost every day. The bed is one big shelf and is very hard to keep organized. I only have the truck as my work vehicle because that is what I already had when my boss fired me and I went out on my own. Its not practical for work but it does carry me plus 5 others if needed and it is 4x4, a van couldn't do either.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a van and hated it. Now I have a pickup with a cap and it is way better. I have a 8 ft step and 24 ft ext ladder with a couple pipe tubes on top. Inside is a 6 and 4 ft step ladder. I also pull a 16 ft cargo trailer when I need to haul more.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

sarness said:


> Usually it's cleaner then this, was going to unload it last week but kept getting sidetracked.


I hear aluminum ladders are illegal. :whistling2:


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

backstay said:


> I had a van and hated it. Now I have a pickup with a cap and it is way better. I have a 8 ft step and 24 ft ext ladder with a couple pipe tubes on top. Inside is a 6 and 4 ft step ladder. I also pull a 16 ft cargo trailer when I need to haul more.


I want to go back to a van at some point. I have never gotten used to the one big shelf and the one way into the bed. I cant load anything easily because nothing slides like it would on a van floor. I always kept my van clean when I worked for someone else and I miss being able to go in the side door and come out the back as I grabbed my parts. No matter how organized my truck is I am still really limited to the side boxes and whatever I can reach without climbing in the back.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I love being able to pull up to a job and go through the cab door (standing up) load up my material, tools, drop cloth and go out the back or side and go to work. Its even better when its nasty out, i can gather everything in one shot and go. THe sliding door is really handy when your in a parking lot or any tight squeeze. My side door is big enough to have a fork lift load material in it.. Ive hauled transformers, generators with no problem. 
But i guess it depends on what your used to..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm getting the same stuff in Walla Walla, you hiring?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I hear aluminum ladders are illegal. :whistling2:


Lol, could be, I don't do much medium voltage though, haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

You can get a van with 4wd, but you won't be hauling 5 people unless you install more seats but then loose storage.

I debated on a truck, but the cost of a cab made it too much. Easier access all around on my van, well, when it's more organized that is!


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

That shelf holding the single conductor looks like it needs a little re-enforcement.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric (Mar 31, 2011)

220/221 said:


> I worked out of pickups in the beginning. It's doable but a pain in the ass. Tools and materials are way too subject to water and theft and there just isn't enough space to do service work efficiently.
> 
> We went with big box vans about 15 years ago and it was a very good decision. They are not that expensive. Actually, I think my Tundra was close to the 30K cost of the vans and, although it has leather seats and a killer sound and navigation system, I can't do much real work out of it.



Well, I'm almost done with the shelving thanks to 220. He sent me some plans and I was able to put this together. I now need to go fill it up with materials.

Yes that's a stroller, This is my only vehicle....for now.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> Well, I'm almost done with the shelving thanks to 220. He sent me some plans and I was able to put this together. I now need to go fill it up with materials.
> 
> Yes that's a stroller, This is my only vehicle....for now.
> 
> ...



Good work I like it....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like it's coming together. Once you get it stocked and dialed it you will have a money making machine :thumbup:


No pipe rack?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally getting my new truck March 3rd :thumb up: Been promised a new one since July but it looks like the time has finally arrived. Going from a '95 to a '10 with 32 miles on it.

started cleaning out the old truck this past weekend











Went to get the bed measurements to design a rack system












Side Panels












Rear doors













Interior


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Finally getting my new truck March 3rd :thumb up: Been promised a new one since July but it looks like the time has finally arrived. Going from a '95 to a '10 with 32 miles on it.
> 
> started cleaning out the old truck this past weekend
> 
> ...



Nice Ford...:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Nice Ford...:thumbup:


Thanks, I can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


I would bet you know where everything is?


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Actually, the top pics are 5 years old. The one with my grandson is probably only 2 years old. But, here ya go. This is a couple weeks old.



Something tells me he is a better bass player than me.


----------



## Kite&KeyElectric (Mar 31, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Looks like it's coming together. Once you get it stocked and dialed it you will have a money making machine :thumbup:
> 
> 
> No pipe rack?


Not in the truck, One of the previous owners was a plumber, and there are 3 large conduits with screw on caps under the box for conduit, so I'm covered there.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> Well, I'm almost done with the shelving thanks to 220. He sent me some plans and I was able to put this together. I now need to go fill it up with materials.
> 
> Yes that's a stroller, This is my only vehicle....for now.
> 
> ...


 
I must say that is real nice!!


----------



## Nobaddaysinak (Jan 17, 2012)

Any pics of the underbody conduit holders? Thanks


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

This is one of the new vans we got down at the shop.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

What the hell, here is mine. Nothing special, just a 2007 Chevy 2500.










The left door with some things mounted.










Close up shot of wire wheel and where the shovels live.










Looking in the side door.










And no it isn't always THAT clean. No calls today so I cleaned it up a bit. Took the six footer and put that on the roof too. Gonna try that for a bit and see if I like the more room but modified work flow.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice rig Kite and Key... I miss those box trucks.. my previous boss had those.. Man we ALWAYS had what we needed... I miss the space... Like a rolling supply house and the turbo diesles were nearly bullet proof..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

jarhead... your trucks organization is giving me a bonner... thats how you get work done son.....


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> This is one of the new vans we got down at the shop.


For me this would be the best of both worlds!!! Put what I use on a daily basis in outside storage and what is needed the rest of the time in Inside Storage. :thumbsup:


----------



## thomashmb (Feb 22, 2012)

where can I get those wire wheels that Jarhead shows in back of his van ?


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

thomashmb said:


> where can I get those wire wheels that Jarhead shows in back of his van ?



http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/

Great product. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## thomashmb (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jarhead, ship shape van, by the way


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The "Wire Wheel" looks better than sliced bread. That is one great looking tool.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> The "Wire Wheel" looks better than sliced bread. That is one great looking tool.



I use one and it works great.:thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Summer work truck.








Winter truck and field expedient ladder.








Summer cargo hauler.








Winter site maintenance.








This Wednesday I had to go to Norway Bluff. 32 miles of logging roads, then 14 miles on snowmobile, then a 2.5 hour hike with snowshoes to the summit. Had to bust a trail through 3 to 4 feet of snow. Went back today and it was much easier now the trail hardened, made the summit in one hour.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

jarhead0531 said:


> http://www.assoc-elec-prod.com/
> 
> Great product. You won't be disappointed.


They are the best . their mc wheel is awsome.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Summer work truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of work do you do?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

CanadianSparky said:


> What kind of work do you do?


 Classical trained IBEW industrial electrican, now doing Motorola work on repeater sites, I handle everything from the solar panels to battery storage to the radio troubleshooting. Before I got into the electrical gig I spent 20 years in the Air Force as a radio tech, now have a job that combines electrical, RF, hunting and fishing and get paid to do it.


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

drsparky said:


> Classical trained IBEW industrial electrican, now doing Motorola work on repeater sites, I handle everything from the solar panels to battery storage to the radio troubleshooting. Before I got into the electrical gig I spent 20 years in the Air Force as a radio tech, now have a job that combines electrical, RF, hunting and fishing and get paid to do it.


 
Thats Too Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> This is one of the new vans we got down at the shop.


Those are good..:thumbup:


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

2004 Sprinter, starting to think about my next van or truck








and a 1995 Astro that just wont die


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

janowicz said:


> Looking for a new pick-up to work out of .. let's see the pics .


http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=105612&page=6&highlight=ultimate+service+truck

post 57, halfway down the page.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> Well, I'm almost done with the shelving thanks to 220. He sent me some plans and I was able to put this together. I now need to go fill it up with materials.
> 
> Yes that's a stroller, This is my only vehicle....for now.
> 
> ...


I was looking all over for this thread. I am thinking os something similar to this. The set up is awesome. Did you weld yours also?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## sparkyli (Oct 13, 2010)

Great pics here guys.:thumbsup:I gota post a pic of my van now.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Summer work truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found some old pictures of some work I got involved with a few years back. Backup power not working at a repeater site. Dead of winter, during a storm - about 9700' up in the mountains. Gotta love the outdoors.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

sideways shot, rotate picture


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Doing some inventory for restocking.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Doing some inventory for restocking.


Damn... That's nice!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I was working out ofa service bed, the company took that and put me in this pick up since I am doing bigger jobs. I am not allowed to haul anything but my personal tools and a very little material. We have a shop hand bring us everything. I don't know why this app flips my pictures


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

one of mine


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I miss this rig.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

RHWilks said:


> I miss this rig.


I have this set up right now .


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

This is my work truck but I try to keep no material on it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I should have taken a picture of the back of my Dad's van before I left NH. That thing put McClary to shame :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

An older shot when the truck was trashed.










Another shot when it's a little cleaner.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sure you guys are sick of seeing my setup, but here's another daily occurance...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn I need a vice...American Van has one that pulls out 2 feet on a rack..(drool).


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Buzz, wheres the grill I saw in there last time?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Hey Buzz, wheres the grill I saw in there last time?


hahaha....That got left when we were tailgating at a GT game last fall! You remember that! lol:laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> hahaha....That got left when we were tailgating at a GT game last fall! You remember that! lol:laughing:


Yeah, You going this weekend?


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

jbfan said:


> Yeah, You going this weekend?


mmmaybe.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

....


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Just bought it 4 weeks ago! Did alot to it
So far! 

Sorry, don't know why some pictures copied twice.

And Yes, I upgraded the hub caps!


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Clean! Looks good!!


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks .... I got luck finding this 2006 E250 with 36,000mi on it... I'm enjoying it so far...

I ran the iPhone video/audio inputs to the kenwood deck..That alongside my Slingbox at home , I get full Comcast cable on deck while on rd. Just having fun.... Hopefully , I won't be watching it toooo much!


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 11458


What's wrong with this pic? All the stuff you use is on top.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Kite&KeyElectric said:


> Well, I'm almost done with the shelving thanks to 220. He sent me some plans and I was able to put this together. I now need to go fill it up with materials.
> 
> Yes that's a stroller, This is my only vehicle....for now.
> 
> ...


You have a nice set up..I love the box truck head room...


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Mine again


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

That Savanna Pro looks like a really good compromise between van affordability and utility body convenience. You drive off with the access panels open yet?


----------



## lkdub (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice ride the organization is amazing


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> That Savanna Pro looks like a really good compromise between van affordability and utility body convenience. You drive off with the access panels open yet?


I drove off with them open many times.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> I drove off with them open many times.


I made it a habit a long time ago to lock all of my bins whenever I drive off.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

BIGRED said:


> Mine again


Nice, looks like u got alot of stock with you.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Those Stanley bin boxes are great. 










The dividers stay in place and they seem pretty sturdy. It would be really easy to design and build a rack to hold them so you could just pull them out like drawers and take them into the site if necessary.


Hmmmmm....project time.


.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I need a shelf for the Stanley bins. I have a stack of 5 and getting to the bottom one is a pita. And if I forget to bungee them in place, they tip and make a mess.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

220/221 said:


> Those Stanley bin boxes are great.
> 
> The dividers stay in place and they seem pretty sturdy. It would be really easy to design and build a rack to hold them so you could just pull them out like drawers and take them into the site if necessary.
> 
> ...


That would be great! I'm not sure I could pull that off though


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Here's my old truck, new one is basically identical but its a 2012 Laramie with a few extra luxuries.

This set up works really good for me. I can fit up to a 50hp motor on the rollout, anything bigger won't fit through the door of the topper.
















































I broke trail one day after a big dump of snow. This pic was taken when I got scared and was trying to back out, couldn't be done so onward we went! Its a goat trail in the middle of nowhere, about 5 miles long. Made it through with no problems. :thumbup: The pic really doesn't do it justice.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is that big ass motor for traction? :laughing:









journeyman777 said:


> That would be great! I'm not sure I could pull that off though



Sure you could. You could at least build it out of plywood. 

I was thinking small 1/2 angle. Aluminum is available at the hardware store. You just need to make a square for each bin and attach them to a housing of some sort. You make the squares by cutting one side of the angle and bending it 90 degrees. It could actually be 3 sided because the enclosure would be the back stop. 



I forgot all about this project :laughing: Maybe I should head to the shop today??


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

220/221 said:


> Is that big ass motor for traction? :laughing:
> 
> 
> Not too many traction worries, truck weighs just under 11,000lbs, plus whatever I'm carrying for the day which can easily reach 1000lbs. She's a heavy pig.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Inphase said:


> Here's my old truck, new one is basically identical but its a 2012 Laramie with a few extra luxuries.
> 
> This set up works really good for me. I can fit up to a 50hp motor on the rollout, anything bigger won't fit through the door of the topper.
> 
> ...


Nice truck! Here is mine:

Not my primary work truck though.. :brows:











In Yosemite last weekend:









30Gal Diesel tank / Locking toolbox Installed last weekend by Transfer Flow.









Diesel price near Yosemite. Luckily I still had plenty of diesel to get home.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

journeyman777 said:


> Just bought it 4 weeks ago! Did alot to it
> So far!
> 
> Sorry, don't know why some pictures copied twice.
> ...


nice vac...... how many hp..? i need a new one mine is to wide and takes up to much real estate....

i like your stack of bins too.....i have some but not that many....its nice when you can grab say the pvc bin and go to work.....

thumbs up.....


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

captkirk said:


> nice vac...... how many hp..?
> 
> 
> It's 2.8 HP... I've tried a few different ones including the stinger. I returned all of them. This one is very reliable and powerful... I believe it's still on the Costco shelves.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my current truck. I would snap some pics of the back, but it's a disaster right now.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Inphase said:


> Here's my old truck, new one is basically identical but its a 2012 Laramie with a few extra luxuries.
> 
> This set up works really good for me. I can fit up to a 50hp motor on the rollout, anything bigger won't fit through the door of the topper.
> 
> I broke trail one day after a big dump of snow. This pic was taken when I got scared and was trying to back out, couldn't be done so onward we went! Its a goat trail in the middle of nowhere, about 5 miles long. Made it through with no problems. :thumbup: The pic really doesn't do it justice.


Wow that truck is pretty bad ass... You got that motor backed out a few feet and the suspension doesnt even seem to notice.....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Wow that truck is pretty bad ass... You got that motor backed out a few feet and the suspension doesnt even seem to notice.....


I can see why some guys need pick ups....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've two chevy trucks, one a extendacab 4x4, 350ci that i like & maintain

the other is an S10, 4 cyl overloaded pos, unworthy of a pix

at least everyone trying to pass me thinks so....

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> the other is an S10, 4 cyl overloaded pos,


I would die before admitting to that.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

an S10 driver suffers a 1000 deaths BBQ....~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

but i gotta HD sticker on the back, just to deter the phenomenal emasculation of driving it....~CS~


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Nice truck! Here is mine:
> 
> Not my primary work truck though.. :brows:
> 
> ...


Ouch. Gas here is only 4.00 for diesel and 3.71 for regular. I'll post some pics of my pos 1993 e250


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

My truck is diesel, it was 4.35 in MA just the other day.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> My truck is diesel, it was 4.35 in MA just the other day.


3.99-5.00 in my area

Outside the metro tax area 3.99 in Georgetown 5.00

Love my diesel, Dodge 2500 5.9 Cummins (I THINK)


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

thoenew said:


>


Are you a plumber?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Inphase said:


> Here's my old truck, new one is basically identical but its a 2012 Laramie with a few extra luxuries.
> 
> This set up works really good for me. I can fit up to a 50hp motor on the rollout, anything bigger won't fit through the door of the topper.


That is a no bull$h!t rollout shelf right there!!
What make is it?


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Bbsound said:


> That is a no bull$h!t rollout shelf right there!!
> What make is it?


Its from these guys...http://www.cargobed.com One of the HD models, rated to 3000 lbs if I remember right. Very handy.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

CFL said:


> Are you a plumber?


Plumber and electricians. Just today we had to go fix a water leak for the local water distribution company. At a booster station 20 miles away we found a 6" 200# gasketed T that was cracked and blew out both gaskets. We grabbed parts, excavator, and the vacuum excavator.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Didn't want to start a new thread, but I got some new shoes this week.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread, but I got some new shoes this week.


How are they in the Mud?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> How are they in the Mud?


Dirty :jester:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> How are they in the Mud?


Better than I thought. That muddy pic is after going up several miles of uphill in the rain. I liked my old tires more. But they were alot louder.









Old tires when they were new.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Copper makes some good tires; I still like Goodyear silent armors as an all around great tire, and duratrac for more of an off-road tire.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I had some BFG Mud Terrains on my Tacoma the first couple years I had it. Now I have the generic version of the same thing :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

thoenew said:


> Copper makes some good tires; I still like Goodyear silent armors as an all around great tire, and duratrac for more of an off-road tire.


I do miss the Duratracs.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Dirty :jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Sven89 (Nov 25, 2012)

Spent 3 hours cleaning it yesterday.


----------



## Total Control 103 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

This is what I have to deal with..

: (


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I won't start my truck for 50 dollars


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

no this isnt some file pic ...thats me gettin it done . there was no way i was getting a 40' boom lift in there


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

woostaguy said:


> no this isnt some file pic ...thats me gettin it done . there was no way i was getting a 40' boom lift in there


done it :laughing: 
top of the van was how must of my xmas lights got put up. was a lot more sturdy than a 40' pole on a ladder :whistling2:


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

this was an older astrovan I had after 1 week straight of days and nights redbox installs


----------



## Total Control 103 (Nov 23, 2012)

That $50 gets me a phone call & my foot in the door and access to many cold units with old out of date pig oil burners, stuck pumps, fried control boards. Then I give them an option of keeping her going with a clean out and tune up or get a great deal on a 96% Burnham Alpine condensing boiler and a Jucuzzi Tankless, get a rebate and think of all the space you'll gain without that oil tank. What? no hardwired smokes /CO2 detectors in here, you got a family guy, come on. seldom do I go back to the van with a thanks and a fifty except to bleed some tenants oil line after they ran the tank empty then bitch to the landlord they have oil but no heat. In an area that has blocks of 3,4 & 6 family units, I'm not driving far. 10% discount for Vets & Seniors too, they love that. Verizon around here bills $65 per half hour to show up & Nation Grid charges $308 to walk in the cellar door to unlock the meter ring, prepaid, waiting 8 weeks and counting for them to call for the appointment even after telling them to mark it urgent, the customer was smelling insulation cooking where the 1922 cloth & rubber #8's are burndy'd in a rusted out JB to #2-0's to a main & sub panel. Back in the Boston Edison days you could get a crew over in less than a day. After this guy gives it a look, then I'll have to prepay more money to get an crew to show up to access the manhole to open the circuit to re-pull feeders and I can change the service... maybe by MLK Day?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Cleaned it up about an hour ago. On my way to go pick up a bunch of neat **** from a buddy. Will be full again in about 45 mins...


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Cleaned it up about an hour ago. On my way to go pick up a bunch of neat **** from a buddy. Will be full again in about 45 mins...


Haha ! Love the lights in the van. I got vapor tight 4' ers in mine


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Haha ! Love the lights in the van. I got vapor tight 4' ers in mine


I think that's what ill use when I upgrade to the box truck. 

Didn't bring back much. 
-new pipe for roof. 
- milk crate full of switches and outlets
-that brown barrel has wire and device boxes and more outlets and switches in it. 
Gotta dump it out on the garage floor and go thru it.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Todays work truck, came with a driver! Had to work on a mountain top with no other access. The second shot is the landing pad. the skids barely fit.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is from a post on that _other forum _











:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> This is from a post on that _other forum _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your home is a bit more rustic than I pictured.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Your home is a bit more rustic than I pictured.


:lol: :lol: 


My house is just up the road from this project.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Total Control 103 said:


> That $50 gets me a phone call & my foot in the door and access to many cold units with old out of date pig oil burners, stuck pumps, fried control boards. Then I give them an option of keeping her going with a clean out and tune up or get a great deal on a 96% Burnham Alpine condensing boiler and a Jucuzzi Tankless, get a rebate and think of all the space you'll gain without that oil tank. What? no hardwired smokes /CO2 detectors in here, you got a family guy, come on. seldom do I go back to the van with a thanks and a fifty except to bleed some tenants oil line after they ran the tank empty then bitch to the landlord they have oil but no heat. In an area that has blocks of 3,4 & 6 family units, I'm not driving far. 10% discount for Vets & Seniors too, they love that. Verizon around here bills $65 per half hour to show up & Nation Grid charges $308 to walk in the cellar door to unlock the meter ring, prepaid, waiting 8 weeks and counting for them to call for the appointment even after telling them to mark it urgent, the customer was smelling insulation cooking where the 1922 cloth & rubber #8's are burndy'd in a rusted out JB to #2-0's to a main & sub panel. Back in the Boston Edison days you could get a crew over in less than a day. After this guy gives it a look, then I'll have to prepay more money to get an crew to show up to access the manhole to open the circuit to re-pull feeders and I can change the service... maybe by MLK Day?



Since when does 103 do this kind of work??


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

There are a couple of these, this is a 6.0 gasser, also have a diesel...the next purchase will be gas again.


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

svh19044 said:


> There are a couple of these, this is a 6.0 gasser, also have a diesel...the next purchase will be gas again.


I have the same truck with one more box on the end. Love it.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

On the roof now attaching the pipe. Didn't know how expensive this stuff is. Glad it was free. Lol


----------



## serrano7503 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got it a few months ago, Mercedes Sprinter 170"wb-Highroof. Plenty of room inside, even my 16' a-frame ladder fits!
I'll have to post some interior pics asap....


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

How our trucks are organized when clean (note: my truck is NOT clean...or organized right now)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

svh19044 said:


> How our trucks are organized when clean (note: my truck is NOT clean...or organized right now)


Looks better than mine...:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Gon9za3lez said:


> Looking for a new pick-up to work out of .. let's see the pics .


your links are all duds


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> your links are all duds


What Links?:blink::blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I do a lot of lighting work:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I do a lot of lighting work:


Too bad that's the wrong light...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Since when does 103 do this kind of work??


They are so cheap I''ll call them for profitable help..:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What Links?:blink::blink:


""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
http://www.rlgf.info/16.jpg[
mg]http://www.rlgf.info/13.jpgn ]http://www.rlgf.info/14.jpg
]http://www.rlgf.info/17.jpg [url]http://www.sbqg.info/19.jpg[/url] [url]http://www.ryzu.info/10.jpg[/url] """"""""""""'


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""
> http://www.rlgf.info/16.jpg[
> mg]http://www.rlgf.info/13.jpgn ]http://www.rlgf.info/14.jpg
> ]http://www.rlgf.info/17.jpg [URL]http://www.sbqg.info/19.jpg[/URL] [URL]http://www.ryzu.info/10.jpg[/URL] """"""""""""'[/quote]
> ...


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> What are you using for a browser Joe because I cannot see those links in his posts.:blink:


chrome. go to quote it and they will pop up, they are img taged, so it shows up as blank squares
:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Gon9za3lez said:


> Looking for a new pick-up to work out of .. let's see the pics .


,...........Still nothing showing must be Firefox blocking them.:blink:

I see the squares on the iPhone app.:blink:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Gon9za3lez said:


> Looking for a new pick-up to work out of .. let's see the pics .



Most guys here aren't fans of pickups but I have no trouble with it.


Day I got it























now


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Most guys here aren't fans of pickups but I have no trouble with it.
> 
> Day I got it
> 
> now


Looks nice. 
For moisture I would lay a wool blanket under the tools. Spray WD-40 in there every now and then. Plus I keep an old oily rag in the back of each bin. 
Seems to help with the rust over the years. 

One of my co-workers sprayed automotive undercoating thru the inside of his bins. Then resprayed it white. Don't know how well that will work. But time will tell.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Looks nice.
> For moisture I would lay a wool blanket under the tools. Spray WD-40 in there every now and then. Plus I keep an old oily rag in the back of each bin.
> Seems to help with the rust over the years.
> 
> One of my co-workers sprayed automotive undercoating thru the inside of his bins. Then resprayed it white. Don't know how well that will work. But time will tell.


Thanks for the oily rag tip, didn't think of that. Right now I have anti slip matting down in the side compartments and I built my own shelves from the old van. Lots of sawzall and plasma cutting and I sprayed bedliner over them. I like the black and white contrast :thumbsup:


Some pics from the process











Fitting the shelving


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Thanks for the oily rag tip, didn't think of that. Right now I have anti slip matting down in the side compartments and I built my own shelves from the old van. Lots of sawzall and plasma cutting and I sprayed bedliner over them. I like the black and white contrast :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Some pics from the process
> ...


Good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Total Control 103 said:


> That $50 gets me a phone call & my foot in the door and access to many cold units with old out of date pig oil burners, stuck pumps, fried control boards. Then I give them an option of keeping her going with a clean out and tune up or get a great deal on a 96% Burnham Alpine condensing boiler and a Jucuzzi Tankless, get a rebate and think of all the space you'll gain without that oil tank. What? no hardwired smokes /CO2 detectors in here, you got a family guy, come on. seldom do I go back to the van with a thanks and a fifty except to bleed some tenants oil line after they ran the tank empty then bitch to the landlord they have oil but no heat. In an area that has blocks of 3,4 & 6 family units, I'm not driving far. 10% discount for Vets & Seniors too, they love that. Verizon around here bills $65 per half hour to show up & Nation Grid charges $308 to walk in the cellar door to unlock the meter ring, prepaid, waiting 8 weeks and counting for them to call for the appointment even after telling them to mark it urgent, the customer was smelling insulation cooking where the 1922 cloth & rubber #8's are burndy'd in a rusted out JB to #2-0's to a main & sub panel. Back in the Boston Edison days you could get a crew over in less than a day. After this guy gives it a look, then I'll have to prepay more money to get an crew to show up to access the manhole to open the circuit to re-pull feeders and I can change the service... maybe by MLK Day?


Ya for sure man... What?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

jza said:


> Ya for sure man... What?


If you read it fast like a trucker on a CB, it's pretty funny.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Danged ol fiftydollars getsmeinthedoor and..


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry no pics of my own of the truck....but this is just before I picked it up and brought her home.









I don't carry too much material. The job trailers are parked on site and I'm mainly supervision.....and get to do most of the distribution systems. I may tow the trailer from site about once every 2 months or so and mostly it's used for towing the boat or the camping trailing......sometimes the race car when I actually have time to go to the track.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is the one I'm buying tomorrow to replace my 93.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Here is the one I'm buying tomorrow to replace my 93.


Nice van a little beat up. At least it's a Chevy. Could be worse I used this for over a year.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Nice van a little beat up. At least it's a Chevy. Could be worse I used this for over a year.


I thought I was rusted. And here's the current truck.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

For the love of god replace the front bumper. Aside from that you got yourself a respectable whip


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

randas said:


> For the love of god replace the front bumper. Aside from that you got yourself a respectable whip


I'm stopping at the scrap yard to buy one


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> I'm stopping at the scrap yard to buy one


:thumbsup: I'll bet you paid less than what the original owner paid for those shelves :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

randas said:


> :thumbsup: I'll bet you paid less than what the original owner paid for those shelves :laughing:


Paying 800$ for it. Paid 700 for the ford 5 months ago


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

randas said:


> :thumbsup: I'll bet you paid less than what the original owner paid for those shelves :laughing:


Also. I will be the 3rd owner.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> Paying 800$ for it. Paid 700 for the ford 5 months ago


Two months in and that ride will owe you nothing compared to payments on a new vehicle :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

At the registry now. Transferring all the tools and ladders Etc tomorow


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

randas said:


> For the love of god replace the front bumper. Aside from that you got yourself a respectable whip


Who puts a rear bumper on the front?!?!?!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Both vans side by side. Swapping tools


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Both vans side by side. Swapping tools


Looks like a good upgrade ! , but whats up with that building in the back ground ? Up by the ridge, why can you see the rafters ? Looks like a hole or something


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Man, make sure you transfer over the nuclear dome-lights that are in the first van. _"Yeah, I just re-used a couple 500W metal halides."_ What are those things?

-John


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big John said:


> Man, make sure you transfer over the nuclear dome-lights that are in the first van. "Yeah, I just re-used a couple 500W metal halides." What are those things?
> 
> -John


They are just 4' t8s


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Looks like a good upgrade ! , but whats up with that building in the back ground ? Up by the ridge, why can you see the rafters ? Looks like a hole or something


Garage with addition on back. Taller in back. So looks odd from that angle


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Here is the one I'm buying tomorrow to replace my 93.


 :thumbsup:

Nice buddy! I have always bought used vehicles, ALWAYS. Its a lot easier when you can pay something off in a couple payments, even if its always nickel and diming you for parts later on. 

Making payments every month sucks! I think you made a good choice..


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice buddy! I have always bought used vehicles, ALWAYS. Its a lot easier when you can pay something off in a couple payments, even if its always nickel and diming you for parts later on.
> 
> Making payments every month sucks! I think you made a good choice..


this one has 2 brand new front tires, all decked out inside. needs radiator fixed. i know a guy. might have oil leak. has brand new battery. im the 3rd owner, first was an electrical, so most of my stuff fit perfectly, smells like a Christmas tree inside which i love. gonna replace radio. runs decent. has A/C unlike my 93
little amount of rust to fix. need to fix front bumper. hitch is already installed, no need to swap my other one :thumbsup: I think thats it


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> this one has 2 brand new front tires, all decked out inside. needs radiator fixed. i know a guy. might have oil leak. has brand new battery. im the 3rd owner, first was an electrical, so most of my stuff fit perfectly, smells like a Christmas tree inside which i love. gonna replace radio. runs decent. has A/C unlike my 93
> little amount of rust to fix. need to fix front bumper. hitch is already installed, no need to swap my other one :thumbsup: I think thats it


:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

and tomorrow, all the electronics, backup camera, CB and flashers will be installed


----------



## JHITT (Nov 15, 2012)

Sweet.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

You should sell your old van to Mr Rewire.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

jza said:


> You should sell your old van to Mr Rewire.


Haha. I'm wanting it to go soon!


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> How are they in the Mud?


Here you go Harry. :thumbup:

http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/...1-BC5E-55E8483881F2-1127-000000E96DFFDFEF.mp4


----------

